# Sons 1st Deer



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

My 13 yo got this cow horn on a DNR hunt back on the 11th with my .270. He was some kind of pumped up after the shot. About 90 yrds away. Deer only went about 10 yds. He shot him for a doe but ended up a #130 buck. He was shaking like a **** crapping 'simmon seeds. Priceless being there when he got him. 

Nine kids got their first deer than evening. He did make a mistake after they cleaned a pile of them at the skinning rack. He said " yea and they didn't even get any blood on me!" How'ed that turn out John Boy - not too good. We got him good!!!!!:beer:


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*sweet*

WOW why to go congrats to your son on his first. and why to go to you for getting him out there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

nice job man i used to love hunting with my dad. your boy will remember that for ever


----------



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep. Life time memory. Only that's a hard one to top for a young hunter if he's thinking that way. In any event, nice deer! Or did you mean 130 pounds? Either way, nice job.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*first buck*

Great job on the buck bro.Enjoy hunting with you son as often as you can,my baby is in his fifth year of collage and I have really missed hunting and fishing with him.Hopefully this is his LAST year.


----------

